# Question for the DZR and Small Circle guys



## Munkyjitsudo (Jan 24, 2007)

I was just wondering, is my certification valid? I train under Sensei harris she was a close student under wally jay and also taught for like I think 30 or 40 years I cant really remember, at his private school (some think he doesnt teach anymore and just makes money off his bonzai tree store in oakland but me and my friend were helping someone move who just happened to be like 3 houses down from him and we got to check out his private school in where he still teaches, he put me in a finger lock when I got to shake hands with him, haha) see, my sensei is highly recognized in this area, all the other schools and teachers know who she is. But she completely dispanded herself from the AJJF, I dont see her name there anymore, and our certificates are college certificates (not cheap computer prints but actual college certificates as this is my major) not AJJF. My whole goal is teach jujitsu some day, thats like my all time goal. But my sensei is only 5th degree, she doesnt want to go any higher cause she'll be considered a professor, I really dont understand that, something tells me shes just stubborn. So if I was to go to another school to get a higher rank would I be recognized? everyone knows her and also knows her for being a little stubborn but a genius in jujitsu and I always get told I should be thankful learning under her . So I have the lineage, recognition, but no AJJF certificates, would other teachers accept my certification?


----------

